# Imitating the parent Pigeon sounds



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

When confronted with new-arrival orphan Babys or youngsters, and wishing them to understand one is happy to accept and feed them...

It is good to make the sounds which parent Pigeons make, when they are saying, in effect, 'Chow Time!'...or, "come here, I will feed you now"...

...even very young ones whose parents would not have made such sound for them yet, since they usually make these sounds after the youngster is out of the Nest, yet, even quite young ones know what it means and respond.

Most babys or youngsters will respond very well.

Even if one does not make the sound quite right, they catch on soon enough and regard it as good enough, "close-enough".

Right now, I just did that, and the little squeaker-bug came runing into the room here at full speed, flapping with enthusiasms.

Chow time! oh-oh, I better get to it then...!


Lol...

Phil


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Got-a-phone call tonight, after I had posted the above...a gal who had found a Baby Pigeon...

She lives kinda far away and might not be able to get into town for a few days, so, she was wondering how to feed it till then...so, I ran her though some foods to consider to use for the time being, and the how-to-feed them and so on...she had been trying to feed it or get it interested in food for some time with no success.

So, while we were on the phone, I said, "Well try these two things..."

"Moisten your finger tips in warm water and gently massage his Beak...and...while doing so, go "Ooooo! OOoooo!" in a kind of medium deep slow voice..."

Well, she tried those two things simultaneously, and, the previously recalsitrant and shy little Pigeon baby, right then and there, transformed into a nuzzleing squeaker, all wing flaps and "Feed me!"...

The gal was thrilled...

Hopefully the little one got a couple good meals under it's belt before bed...

Anyway...

It works!  


Phil
lasvegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey Phil, you taught someone a bit of valuable pigeon psychology there, I reckon!

I cannot do the pigeon coo - apart from the male nest sound.

One thing i did find that youngsters on my balcony used to rspond to, though, was my dubious imitation of the short alarm sound - they would scurry for cover, just like when their father did it!

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

John!


What is the 'short alarm sound' ?

I have no recollection of ever hearing it made....!

Could come in handy though...


Phil
lasvegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Phil,

Well, nearest I can get is like "Oouh! Oouh!" uttered fairly quietly and sounding a little like we might sound when we're startled by something.

When I had PP living on the balcony, years back, I noticed that he was on the railing whilst his kids were playing about down on the floor (I think we were doing roll the peanut). Suddenly he made this little sound, and they immediately scurried into the 'cave' I made for them.

My theory was that he was training them - bit like doing a fire drill - as there seemed nothing to disturb PP and he just hopped nonchalantly down off the rail.

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi John,


Hmmm! Interesting...!


I will experiment and see if I can get it.

Thanks!

Could come in handy!


I used to know several Quail sounds which meant fairly specific if ( as in any language, ) slightly mutable things.

Calls for "I am here, where are you?"...a slightly different one for reply to that one, of "I am here!"...calls of "Oh-Oh, something might be dangerous now watch out!" ( where everyone would lay flat or duck and hide with medium urgency)...calls for "Watch out!" where everyone hid or scattered with decided urgency!...calls for "Nice food over here!" and they'd all come running and flying over to share in the food things...

Been ten or twelve years now since I had raised any Baby Quail, so I have forgotten thse things from disuse. Quail Babys, growing up, are such totally wacky and wonderful little Birds...I really enjoyed that experience a great deal. Very cute, very wacky and fun loving and interesting Birds they are...

There were a few more too that I don't remember what they were now.

Funny thing, kind of gentle and curious...last night, right before bed, I fed the new arive Baby his several Nipples-full of Soup. The day-before-new-arrive adult feral with a hurt wing, who has been very comfortable with things here already, well, I picked up some seeds and held them out to him, since I was feeding the baby and all, and he was standing there eight inches away or so, just to let him feel included and so on, since he had stood near whild I fed the baby previously a few times, and, instead of pecking at them, he 'nuzzled' the webs of my fingers..! He did not 'squeak' or 'peep' but he sure did nuzzle...!

So, I fixed up a Nipple of Soup for him and he was very happy. He ate several that way, and I must say, if ever I have seen a Pidgen smile, he was smileing. 

It made him very happy somehow to be fed that way. It has likely been quite a while since his mom or dad had done so. This then seemed to have him feel even more easy with everything here, and now if I want to pick him up, I am good for mayhe ten seconds of him being calm before he starts wanting to be set down, and when I set him down, he does not move off but walks easy a little and pecks at seeds...he is very comfortable, and that is good. I let him and the Baby spend the night in the same cage, and my other two youngsters, together in a different one.

when the two people brought over the new-arrive baby last night, he would not let them get near him, while the other two youngsters were very sociable.They were nice people, very fond of for them, the new experience of baby Pigeons. But he acted pretty wild around them, moveing far away as he could and being watchful-wary.

Anyway, I of course had done the "Ooooo! - Oooo!" for the Baby, who reponds very enthusiasticaly for feed times being announced with the call...and I noticed also the adult kind of looking at me with a slight mood of eye that suggested he was interested too, but I did not realize how intrested untill he nuzzled.

Other times in the past, I have had adults who were likely quite a few years old, who, hit by cars, and having suffered serious whallops, reverted for a time to the modes of Squeakerdom. If less pronounced than an actual Squeaker, never the less, did the shoulder pumping, the 'squeaks' and relived the modes of their toddlerhoods or childhoods. 

If they wanted, I fed them like babys also, and it made them happy, and it enlarged the trust or comfort of their situation for convelescing. Usually this mode did not last long, but would be there for a day or two then fade...then they would be pecking again and sometimes, subltey, doing so with slight shoulder moves and very quiet peeps...then that would fade to where they again assumed their adult modes. These were no adolescents, but I think the shock to their systems sometimes can cause them to revert back sometimes...and the comfort they find in an appropriate response, likely aided their recovery in that phase of it's progress...and in their feeling safe here and cared for.


Phil
lasvegas


----------

